# Yamaha RX473 and Tannoy or Q Audio speakers?



## alecsus27 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi,

I am about to change my mind (from Heco Victa speakers) and I'm going to match a Yamaha RX 473 receiver with either Tannoy Mercury V1 (fronts), VC(center) and VR(rears), as first choice, or, Q Acoustics 2020i (fronts), Q A 2020i Centre and QA 2010i (rears), as second option.

They will be set up in a small room (10x11 feet), the rears will be placed on the back wall, on the corners; listening position on a couch against the back wall, between the rears.

Which do you guys think I should go for, the Tannoys, or the Q Acoustics?
I have no possibility to listen to them first.
I will watch/listen about equally movies and music (symphonic, jazz, rock).

And if I'd go for the Tannoys(the rears are designed to be wall mounted), should I place the rears facing each other (in the corners) on the side walls, or facing the fronts (still on the corners), so on the back wall?

Thank you.


----------



## alecsus27 (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't find a way to change the thread title - but it's obviously Q Acoustics, not Q Audio


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Apologies - I have no experience with any of those speakers. Hopefully, someone will chime in soon that does. 

Alternatively, post your question in the Home Theater Speakers subforum - perhaps someone that frequents that forum has some experience with them.


----------



## alecsus27 (Nov 21, 2010)

Good idea, I just did that.


----------

